
Building a voice-activated light switch at home - arunpn123
http://arunpn.com/projects/voice-activated-light-switch/
======
dmcswain
With this smartwatch, smartphone, Chrome web app you can your internet of
things using custom voice commands via IFTTT:
[https://youtube.com/watch?v=46eSBFtfaVE](https://youtube.com/watch?v=46eSBFtfaVE)

